# Bindings for Orca



## Tenk (Jan 21, 2019)

I ended up going with an orca for my first powder board and wanted to see what people have been running with bindings. I currently run Malavitas on my all mountain/freestyle boards and actually have an extra pair I could move over. I was also looking at maybe trying a pair of Falcors as they seem to get great reviews plus I haven’t tried Union bindings yet. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

If you are running large bindings, it might be worth a try for some more adjustment towards toeside, and regardless of size you can pinpoint your stance more with Union than Burton Reflex. Won't really be a big difference besides that.


----------



## Tenk (Jan 21, 2019)

I actually run a size 10 so I’m right in between the medium/large size. I usually run a medium although I do have one large set.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

Tenk said:


> I ended up going with an orca for my first powder board and wanted to see what people have been running with bindings. I currently run Malavitas on my all mountain/freestyle boards and actually have an extra pair I could move over. I was also looking at maybe trying a pair of Falcors as they seem to get great reviews plus I haven’t tried Union bindings yet. Any advice is appreciated. Thanks.


If you already like Malavitas for all mountain you'll be fine with those for a season and then you can get something else on sale.

If money is no object and you want to try something new anything with a metal heel loop will have a much different feel than Burtons, so Union, Rome, etc. Don't ignore Now bindings like the Drive or Pilot either.

Kevin at Angry Snowboarder has a bunch of top five lists for freeride and all mountain bindings too. They don't include Union on there because they weren't reviewing that brand at the time I don't think, but that's where I'd look.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Nothing wrong with Vitas and they'll do a fine job on an Orca. 

If you're just itching for something new and it makes you cringe putting old bindings on a fresh deck, by all means, get something new. 

Depending on what kind of feel and ride you're looking for this is what I'd put on an Orca;

Surfier: Arbor Hemlock, K2 Lien AT, Ride Revolt, or Bent Metal Logics

Classic All Mountain: Rome D.O.D., Arbor Cypress, Bent Metal Teansfer, Now Pilot

Power: Rome Targa, Now Drive or Recon, Ride El Hefe, or Flux XV.


----------



## GDimac (Nov 19, 2015)

Nivek said:


> Nothing wrong with Vitas and they'll do a fine job on an Orca.
> 
> If you're just itching for something new and it makes you cringe putting old bindings on a fresh deck, by all means, get something new.
> 
> ...


My apologies for the thread jacking. Only cos @Nivek's mailbox is apparently full ?. Just wanted to know what you thought of the Nidecker Smoke? Avran/Angry mentioned that you rode it for testing. How's the flex/feel on snow, and did the EE feel noticeably shorter on hardpacked? And was it washy at all? Feel free to reply via PM, so I don't derail this thread lol. Cheers.


----------



## Tenk (Jan 21, 2019)

Thanks guys. I think I’ll try the vitas and go from there!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

GDimac said:


> Nivek said:
> 
> 
> > Nothing wrong with Vitas and they'll do a fine job on an Orca.
> ...


We have a video coming eventually, but short answer is get a Snofisk Belluga.


----------



## ShredReno (Nov 6, 2019)

Nivek said:


> Nothing wrong with Vitas and they'll do a fine job on an Orca.
> 
> If you're just itching for something new and it makes you cringe putting old bindings on a fresh deck, by all means, get something new.
> 
> ...


Where would Falcors fit in that recommendation? Also got a new Orca. Been riding on Flows for a while, so anything will be a big difference. Switching from Maysis to Thraxis this year also. Size 12 if that matters. Lots of tree runs, groomers to get to the good stuff. I don't really do park, but will occasionally launch off side hits or drops.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Power Surfy? If you wanna call that a thing. They have stiff frame and highback but under the binding there is a manner of movement and flex from the mini disc. They felt good to me at a demo on a Kazu, but I haven't spent any real time in them.


----------



## LifeOutside (Feb 14, 2020)

Nivek said:


> Nothing wrong with Vitas and they'll do a fine job on an Orca.
> 
> If you're just itching for something new and it makes you cringe putting old bindings on a fresh deck, by all means, get something new.
> 
> ...


Have you rode the Now Drive? I hear amazing things but want to hear from post season experience.


----------



## ShredReno (Nov 6, 2019)

LifeOutside said:


> Have you rode the Now Drive? I hear amazing things but want to hear from post season experience.


I ended up getting the Falcors. They've been awesome for the Orca. Great response, nice feel, been running them with K2 Thraxis boots, so much more responsive than my beatdown Maysis boots.


----------



## thecadgod (Nov 2, 2010)

Just curious, why you go Vita's over Cartels?


----------

